# People who leave floaters!!!!



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

For fucks sake, do you not know how to flush properly!!!!!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

How about people who leave the toilet seat and lid up.......


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> How about people who leave the toilet seat and lid up.......


What's wrong with that? It stops you pissing on the seat.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> What's wrong with that? It stops you pissing on the seat.


I agree completely.

Apparently it is bad feng-shui though


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> What's wrong with that? It stops you pissing on the seat.


And shiteing on it. ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

OFFS, the flame room really is going downhill now Â   

:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> And shiteing on it. ;D


Tee Hee. Jobbies.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> OFFS, the flame room really is going downhill now


It's gone right down the pan ! [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Toilet humour.

Maybe the person has steatorrheoa and finds it difficult to flush?? Was it pale??

Stop ...., your not at work now!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ewww what a subject hehehe  I hate people who do poos in public toilets and leave a nasty smell behind and a terminal 10 down the toilet too this makes me fill really sick  !!!


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

www.ratemypoo.com


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

ROTFLMAO


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Or people who fart next to you when your taking a piss. Smelly Cnuts


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Ewww what a subject hehehe Â  I hate people who do poos in public toilets and leave a nasty smell behind and a terminal 10 down the toilet too this makes me fill really sick Â  !!!


So it's true then,women are just as bad as men ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> www.ratemypoo.com


It was only a matter of time..................


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I went into our toilets at work the other day and not only had someone dropped an entire roll of toilet paper into the bowl, but then they'd had a shit on top of it.

Not the nicest thing to see in the morning when you lift the lid on it. :-X - especially not after a night on the [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I always thought women were pretty feminine when it come to toilet procedures but I think some are like friggin animals to be honest  God knows what their hubbys or partners are like if they go after women who have toilet habits where they cant be bothered to flush it or cant wait till they get home at least :-/!!. I try and avoid public loos now.

Even my hubby and our 5 year old son have decent toilet habits, they both put the lids down and remember to flush and more to the point keep their eye on where they pee too so they dont miss IQ LOL ;D


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

Ah? Good old Public Toilets.... There nothing better than seeing someone stomach contents when ya lift the lid is there....

What about people leaving pubic hair on the toilet seat.. Do ya brush it off or sit on it or blow it off or wipe it off with toilet paper... :

Education is what you get when you don't read the small print ... Experience is what gain when ya don't.. Audi Dealers fuck wits...................


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

why does everybody who uses airport loos have the screaming shits ??? you go in and get hit by the stench and every bog has been pebbledashed - they can't all have come from thailand after a cheap curry in the local market surely... and as for the grunting and splattering soundeffects - don't these people have any sensibilities? [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

I was on a long haul flight home on Wednesday night and some dirty ba$tard shit on the floor, some poor bastard stepped in it and walked it up and down the isle. I woke up thinking breakfast did not smell too good Â ;D ;D ;D

Can't believe some people!!!


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

And toilet seats should be left up!!! I refuse to be beaten by this female attempt at brain washing!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

*chuckles* this is a brill thread I havn't laughed so muck correction much in ages keep going ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> *chuckles* this is a brill thread I havn't laughed so muck correction much in ages keep going Â ;D


Can we have that again but in English!? ???


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> *chuckles* this is a brill thread I havn't laughed so muck correction much in ages keep going Â ;D


I think it translates as

Oh my goodness, what a laugh! How absolutely fantastic that I have at last found a topic I know something about. What an absolute hoot. Keep it up everyone. Snort Snort.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Here we go! *yawn* !


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

yeah ditto


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

come on ladies be nice to each other, or just tell me to STFU  :-*


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Here we go! *yawn* !





> yeah ditto


blimey girls, handbags at 20 paces......

Lisa will pick on anyone, it seems. I feel much less special now 

You both on the rag at the moment, or just not getting any?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

What did I say this time?

I'm just Little Miss Understood.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> I think it translates as
> 
> Oh my goodness, what a laugh! How absolutely fantastic that I have at last found a topic I know something about. What an absolute hoot. Keep it up everyone. Snort Snort.


ROFLMAO!

:-X


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I avoid public shitters whenever possible, but whilst skiing in Chamonix last week it was unavoidable.

Went into the gents, and not only did virtually every loo have crap everywhere, but NOT ONE of the fucking things had any bog roll. WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU SUPPOSED TO DO? 

Wankers.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> I avoid public shitters whenever possible, but whilst skiing in Chamonix last week it was unavoidable.
> 
> Went into the gents, and not only did virtually every loo have crap everywhere, but NOT ONE of the fucking things had any bog roll. WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU SUPPOSED TO DO?
> 
> Wankers.


Take a roll of Andrex with you on the slopes ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Wipe your arse with snow


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> Take a roll of Andrex with you on the slopes Â ;D


Yeah, I did on day 2, but this was day 1, and it was all I could do to remember my ski pass. :-[


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

> Yeah, I did on day 2, but this was day 1, and it was all I could do to remember my ski pass. :-[


...so just how absorbent are ski passes ???


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

Not very...which means you can just wash them off and use them again ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Just use the inside of your ski jacket then


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

you should do what they apparently do in teeside.... seems quite a few guys go home without at least one of the socks they came out with  ... order your taxi early too as there's supposed to lots of shagging in phone boxes   ... the ones that aren't being used as toilets of course


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> ley link=board=Flame;num=1049912337;start=30#38 date=04/12/03 at 12:11:50]you should do what they apparently do in teeside.... seems quite a few guys go home without at least one of the socks they came out with Â  ... order your taxi early too as there's supposed to lots of shagging in phone boxes Â   ... the ones that aren't being used as toilets of course Â


Hmmmmmm,sounds like a nice place to live


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

YIKES!


----------

